# A billion lives. CENSORED



## fbb1964 (15/9/20)

Unbelievable! Just saw now its dated 2015 my apologies but still. Why censor this? I can't delete the thread. 

https://vapers.org.uk/a-billion-lives-censored/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (15/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Unbelievable! Just saw now its dated 2015 my apologies but still. Why censor this? I can't delete the thread.
> 
> https://vapers.org.uk/a-billion-lives-censored/



It's not the movie which was censored, but advertising it on FB, because of the tobacco content.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (15/9/20)

Hooked said:


> It's not the movie which was censored, but advertising it on FB, because of the tobacco content.



Also if you scroll a little down they posted this update 2 days later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964 (15/9/20)

This movie as a tool have been instrumental in swaying public opinion on this delayed vape ban were having in AU. Not only do we have the corrupt burocrat politicians to deal with the general public, especially non smokers or ex smokers not vaping, are jumping on the bandwagon too. They want vaping banned no questions asked. They're falling for the false vaping propoganda being peddled by the govt and mainstream media as their mouthpiece. Interesting few months ahead until 1 January 2021.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (15/9/20)

Adephi said:


> Also if you scroll a little down they posted this update 2 days later.
> 
> View attachment 207493



Glad to see it got reinstated by FaceBook
Thanks for spotting that @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1


----------

